# New pet :D



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, I got in contact with someone over Craigslist yesterday after talking with my brother some more. He agreed to get a dog for himself. Though he gets to play with Brian, he still wishes he could have the loyalty that Brian shows me. It's funny, because I was watching Dogs 101 or whatever it is on Animal Planet where they do little segments on specific dog breeds, and the night before they had a segment on Rhodesian Ridgebacks. I started talking to my roommate and told her that if I was to get another dog, it would be a pure bred Rhodesian because they are VERY pretty dogs, and I love that they are full of stamina are very protective. With training, that sure is a nice trait to have.. I love my dog, but he is such a big teddy bear heh.

So I found a 2 year old purebred that has papers, shots, training and has been socialized. Unfortunately the couple had broken up and the dogs were going to a shelter if no one claimed them. I didn't hesitate to call! I left a message and she called me back late last night, but we're playing phone tag, so I'll call her again late morning. My brother is actually excited about it, so if all goes well, we'll be going home with a friend for Brian since he was seperated from his brother..

I'll keep yall updated. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

That's awesome! I really hope that it works out. I've had many disappointments on craigslist and have been discouraged to even look on there. Though I have to look in Pittsburgh CL and they aren't very nice here. LOL


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

What should I pay attention to? 

They said that his mother is still there and available for viewing, but she's not up for adoption. They do have is 4 year old dad up for adoption as well. So hopefully it'll be obvious that he IS a pure breed.

Also, papers? Sorry, but this is new to me. Is just like a birth certificate? What am I looking for on them? And they also requested that it be given to someone local so they can come and visit if permitted. It sounds like they really don't want to give it up, but they have no choice. Hopefully that's true and I can help them out.. and I sure don't mind visitors heh.

Anything to pay attention to would be great. All I know is the obvious health conditions that are visible.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

I wouldn't know much about papers because none of my dogs have them. The biggest problems with CL'ers on my end are they ask you tons of questions and even though they tell you you can come see or even offer to bring the pet to you (as a sort of home visit), they end up changing their minds at the last minute and ignore you all together. I've missed out on a lot of pups just because people don't want to pick up a phone or type an email saying "Sorry, someone was able to come sooner" or "We found a home closer"....Anything to let me know that they didn't want us to be the owners. 

And we by no means are a bad household to have pets. We're a close knit family, 2 young kids (though that does scare some people giving up pits for some reason), 3 cats (even though they say "dog not good with cats" my dogs hate my cats but my cats stay out of their way), fenced in back yard that we're expanding this spring...They always have they're own reasons for declining.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, I'll keep that in mind. I'm prepared for the questions and I would prefer they ask them. I want to prove I'd be a good home to be in for the dog, and that also allows me to learn something new if they were to ask me a question i had no idea about..

She's pretty hard to get hold of, I think it's a house number and she works weird hours.. so hopefully anyone else interested will give up hope in trying to stay in touch with her :smile:


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Haha yeah that's what I like to do is answer questions because I LOOOOVE animals and can provide a terrific home. Just sometimes around here, people don't want to wait that hour for me to travel there to get them (I'm about an hour from Pittsburgh) or they change their mind and don't let me know lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I have this strange habit of asking breeders (or owners that are surrendering their dog) what they are feeding their adults and pups. I tend to use that as a way of educating them about better quality food since so many breeders feed Purina or Iams.

I'm glad your brother wants to give a Rhody a good home, Postal. I hope he gets the dog.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

LabbieMama said:


> I have this strange habit of asking breeders (or owners that are surrendering their dog) what they are feeding their adults and pups. I tend to use that as a way of educating them about better quality food since so many breeders feed Purina or Iams.
> 
> I'm glad your brother wants to give a Rhody a good home, Postal. I hope he gets the dog.


Thanks! Me, too! :biggrin:

And I will definitely be asking what they have been using for food..


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Dec 7, 2008)

Papers are like the dogs family tree, it shows the dogs bloodlines. With papers you can show the dog, participate in canine sports and if that dog proves itself worthy, in the showring or sports it "can be bred". I am not suggesting because it has papers to breed though.

My husband and I declined Peanuts papers because we are not going to breed, show or particpate "professionally" in sports because we are a military family we dont have the time or the means to follow those. Peanut is a "petbull" we only got him to be a family companion. Also, due to his breed it will already be hard enough to get him into apartments and we did not need anything in writing to prove his breed.

Looking back I wish we did not decline the papers because it would be intresting to know his bloodline and who was in his family but all the same it would not have changed anything.

Good luck Postal on getting your new pet.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Ok, that's what I wanted to know. Thanks !


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, papers are pretty useless if you aren't going to breed or show. Is the dog neutered? I don't think you mentioned that in the first post. If not that's an extra $100 or so right off the bat that'll have to be spent. You'll need to make sure they're okay with the dog meeting Brian first so you'll know if they get along as playmates, otherwise it won't be nearly as fun for you :smile: 

Also, ask if the do has any strange habits or likes and dislikes. Ask if he's okay with having his nails cut (some dogs are so neurotic about that, it's nice to know so you don't get your arms scratched off the first time you try it). Handle the dog's feet, look in his ears, check his teeth, run your hands down his spine, chest, ribs not only to make sure everything feels okay but also to make sure he's okay with being handled and loved on. This may seem a bit excessive but it's CL coming from perfect strangers and he's a purebred who always seem to be more likely to have some sort of health or temperament problem.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

Those are excellent suggestions! I never would have thought of that too!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks, rann. I will do all that. He isn't neutered and I live in a small town with a family run vet office. They are neutering brian for $40.. only problem is there's a 2 month wait anytime you want a non-emergency surgery... but worth the price.. especially because they know me and my dog so well, and brian loves him (but brian loves everyone).

I'll check all the rest, though.. Thanks again :smile:


----------

